# New dive camera coming out



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Found this the other day on CNN, weird place I thought. But it is a 720p HD camera mounted on a mask. It comes out next month and for only $250. It is even good down to 115 ft. My sister is a photographer and says the stats look pretty good. I thought some of the divers on here might be interested. I am considering some overtime myself. Here is the link. Sorry can't get the hyperlink to work.

http://liquidimageco.com/products/cameras/320/index.html


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks nice.....Looks heavy also.....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Any air in it will offset the "heavy"...if that makes sence. If they designed it well, it would be neatrually buyant underwater.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I saw some articles about this a few months ago. At $300 big ones, it's not that bad of a price if it works good and holds up. I might have to look into getting one for Christmas. I was going to get a waterproof case for my little camera, but I like the idea of hands free without the goofy helmet cam. Sorry Clay, I don't want to wear a helmet underwater. I was going to try and mount a camera on the speargun, but that would probably just get in the way.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (8/26/2009)* I was going to try and mount a camera on the speargun, but that would probably just get in the way.


I thought about that too... but then I figured none of my dive buddies would want me to get them on video if it meant pointing the gun at them.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Look at the specs of this thing. Especially the battery life.:doh With regular alkaline batteries, you are only going to get about 16 *MINUTES,* yes, MINUTES of use. With Lithium batteries, you willget 2 hours of video use. So basically, everytime you take this thing out, you are going to have to use new batteries. That's a pretty good deal breaker for me. 16 minutes is less than one full dive.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

There is a guy on spearboard that makes custom mounts for all tyes of guns I've been thinking about getting one just don't have a housing for my camera.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Maks your gun hardfer to manuver.

Quit tryin to reinvent the wheel fools....helmet cams rock..even if I do look like a dufus.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (8/27/2009)*Maks your gun hardfer to manuver.
> 
> .


What's a hardfer? Is it related to a dikfer.:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You bastard.

harder


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Helmet Cam has my vote if you're interested in spearfishing at the same time.


----------

